# Graco Tips for Ultra 395



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

Does Graco still sell the blue tips? i went to lowees and Home Depot and they only carry a black colored one...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You mean the rac X tips? Yes they are much easier to find then the rac V (black tips) 
I do not think I have ever seen them at Lowes though, so you might want to buy them from a paint store or online.


----------



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

Yes thanks Sean. Hey my sons name is Sean!
Excellent name if I may say so.
Chris:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good to meet ya Chris. I look forward to reading more of your posts. Damn fine name to give your son. :thumbup:


----------

